# It's raining cats and dogs



## Hakro

On the French-English Forum there was a question about heavy rain:


*English:* It's raining cats and dogs
*French:* _Il pleut des cordes_ (it's raining ropes)
  or
_Il pleut/flotte comme vache qui pisse_ (it's raining like a cow pissing)

I could add the *Finnish* expression:
_Sataa ämmiä äkeet selässä_ (It's raining old women with harrows on their backs)
There's another Finnish expression but according to the WR rules I can't put it here.

  What is the equivalent expression in your language (and translation in English)? What is raining in your country?


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: 
Está chovendo canivetes (It's raining pocketknives).
Está chovendo a cântaros (It's raining "picher-wise").


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Russian*: льет как из ведра (pouring as if out of a bucket)
*Spanish*: está lloviendo a cántaros/a cubos/a mares/a torrentes
*Gaeilge*: Tá sé ag caitheamh sceana gréasai'

 I also remember the *Swedish *one: det spöregnar


----------



## Trina

Italian: Piove a catinelle (It's raining from buckets) - similar to the Russian (see post#3)   English:It's bucketing down!


----------



## Ilmo

Hakro said:


> There's another Finnish expression but according to the WR rules I can't put it here.


 
Hakro, do you mean the expression about "the Goddess of Rain" *Esteri* (Esther in the English form)? But there is also a decent variation of that expression!

*Sataa kuin Esterin saavista kaataen.*
It's raining like pouring from Esther's bucket.


----------



## moldo

*Dutch* _Het regent pijpenstelen_ (It's raining stems of a pipe)


----------



## jester.

German: Es regnet wie aus Eimern. (It rains as if out of buckets)


----------



## betulina

In Catalan: 

"ploure a bots i barrals" - it could be something like "to rain from boats and barrels", although I don't know how to translate this "a", the same as in Spanish, Portuguese and Italian.


----------



## Amynka

In Bulgarian: *Вали като из ведро* (similar to the Russian one).
I also found: *To rain pitchforks* (am. English)


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> In Portuguese:
> Está chovendo canivetes (It's raining pocketknives).
> Está chovendo a cântaros (It's raining "picher-wise").


Also

Está a chover a potes. ("It's raining by the pots".)


----------



## irbat

In Turkish, " Bardaktan boşalırcasına yağmur yağıyor." 
= It rains as if it is pouring from a glass.


----------



## ameana7

> In Turkish, " Bardaktan boşalırcasına yağmur yağıyor."
> = It rains as if it is pouring from a glass.


 
Actually, according to TDK, it is "Bardaktan boşanırcasına yağmak". Just a little correction


----------



## avalon2004

In Greek you would say "*βρέχει καταρρακτωδώς*" [vrékhi kataraktodós] which literally means "it's raining torrentially".

A less common alternative is *"βρέχει καρεκλοποδάρα*" [vrékhi kareklopothára]which incidentally I've only seen used on other sites where people have enquired about how to say the same thing! Literally this means "it's raining (a) chair leg", which I found somewhat bizarre!


----------



## Whodunit

jester. said:


> German: Es regnet wie aus Eimern. (It rains as if out of buckets)


 
There are many other possibilities to express it in German. Yours is just one of them.  At the moment, I can think of these ones:

Es gießt in Strömen. (It's pouring in rivers/streams)
Es regnet Bindfäden. (It's raining strings)
Es regnet wie aus Kübeln. (It's raining like out of tubs)

And there's a very colloquial expression for it:

Es pisst/schifft. (It's pissing/peeing)


----------



## Thomas1

In Polish we say:
Leje jak z cebra. It rains as if from a pail.

It's pretty much the same as in Russian though we use different kind of bucket in this saying.



			
				Setwale_Charm said:
			
		

> *Russian*: льет как из ведра (pouring as if out of a bucket)


I'd like to point out that it should read:
ль*ё*т как из ведра 
However, Russians very often ommit the diacritical.


----------



## spakh

When it rains heavily people may say 'Gök delindi.' That means sky burst.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: 

Lije kao iz kabla / Лије као из кабла (pouring as if from a cable).


----------



## zaigucis

Setwale_Charm said:


> *Russian*: льет как из ведра (pouring as if out of a bucket)



same in Latvian: gāž kā no spaiņa


----------



## SaraMaskk

Hi people. This is a very international discussion which is quite interesting. I have never been in this forum before. In Spanish we say:

_Está lloviendo a cántaros _(It's pouring down)

But, specifically in my country, we usually say:

_¡Están lloviendo hasta maridos! _(It means something like "It's raining even husbands!")

Chao.


----------



## Outsider

Gracias por esa expresión tan graciosa, que me ha hecho recordar una canción.


----------



## SaraMaskk

It's a funny song, Outsider. Actually, I don't know why we use that expression here, especially in Medellín and especially women. In fact, I'm not very sure if people in other cities say that way too. 

But, Im completely sure that every Colombian says "!Qué agüacero¡" (¡What a heavy rain!) 

And that every Spanish native understands the expression "Está lloviendo a cántaros".


----------



## Setwale_Charm

spakh said:


> When it rains heavily people may say 'Gök delindi.' That means sky burst.


 

 Interesting. Now, come to think of it, I remember another Russian expression: Небо разверзлось. Literally the same meaning as in your Turkish phrase, but it is slightly outdated and is considered literary or poetic nowadays.


----------



## zaraza

Hi guys, in Romanian we have two ways of saying this, 
the first one is "Plouă cu găleata" (it's raining buckets), but also there is the less coloquial form "Rupere de nori" (Clouds got broken)


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



moldo said:


> *Dutch* _Het regent pijpenstelen_ (It's raining stems of a pipe)



A more colourful expression would be:
'Het regent oude wijven.'
(Lit. It is raining old hags)

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## ireney

avalon2004 said:


> In Greek you would say "*βρέχει καταρρακτωδώς*" [vrékhi kataraktodós] which literally means "it's raining torrentially".
> 
> A less common alternative is *"βρέχει καρεκλοποδάρα*" [vrékhi kareklopothára]which incidentally I've only seen used on other sites where people have enquired about how to say the same thing! Literally this means "it's raining (a) chair leg", which I found somewhat bizarre!




One or two notes and an addittion:

The first alternative avalon gave in his post is just the formal way to say that it rains a lot. None of the expressions used below is really rare. The one about the buckets is the most rare of the three.

Kareklopodara is the future of chair leg so it's raining chair-legs
Instead  of βρέχει (it rains) we often use ρίχνει (rIhni) which means "it throws".

The same goes for the 
βρέχει/ρίχνει με τους κουβάδες (me tous kouvAdes) by the buckets

and
ρίχνει/βρέχει με το καντάρι (kandAri) by the steelyard (less often heard these days)

and my all time favourite
βρέχει/ρίχνει παπάδες (it rains/throws priests) [if you have a mental image of the Orthodox Greek - or indeed most Orthodox Christian- priests you'll see why I find it funny )


Note: we often "expand" on these phrases. For instance to show that it rains more than just cat and dogs you can add more members of the animal kingdom correct?

In "it pours chair-legs" we go for the rest of the furniture up to the contents of i.e. a whole Furniture chain.

For  priest we just go up the ecclesiastical hierarchy.


----------



## macta123

In Hindi/Urdu = Zabardast barish ho rahi hai!
In Malayam = Peru Mazha aNalO!


----------



## jimreilly

I grew up hearing "it's coming down in buckets" in English. Now I wonder--did the expression make its' way into my family from English, or by translation from the Italian side of the family, or from the German side?

Has anyone else heard "the ground must have really been thirsty"?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

jimreilly said:


> Has anyone else heard "the ground must have really been thirsty"?


 
Sounds rather poetic in my book.

 P.S. Just a pinch of Irish salt: I wonder from which side of you family, German or Italian, 'reilly" comes?


----------



## jimreilly

Yes, your right about it sounding poetic, so maybe it's one of those Irish phrases that crept in through that forgotten Irish side of the family.

But to get back to the subject of the thread--native American languages, anyone? I'll bet there are lots of good expressions for a heavy rain in those languages, poetic and otherwise.....


----------



## Chazzwozzer

spakh said:


> When it rains heavily people may say 'Gök delindi.' That means sky burst.


I've got a feeling that it's normally said if there's too much thunderstorms etc. At least, it's a time when I use it.


----------



## joseluisblanco

In Argentina we may say "el cielo se viene abajo" (the sky is falling down).
But...
If you don't mind the taboo, you would say "están cayendo soretes de punta" (please help me with the translation, "there are falling pieces of shit pointed towards us (like in the darts game)")


----------



## samanthalee

The Chinese says 倾盆大雨(Big Rain that empties the Basin). Though I'm not quite sure whose basin it empties...


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Afrikaans: Ou vrouens met knopkieries reen
(It`s raining old women with clubs?!)

Welsh: Mae hi`n bwrw hen wragedd a ffyn
 (It`s raining old ladies and sticks (funny, this repeated reference to old ladies, ha?/) 

Schwizertuutsch: Es schiffet wiä d'Sau! 

Ukrainian: Ллє як із відра (I am not so sure about spelling though)
(it`s pouring like from a bucket)


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Lyja kaip iš kibiro (It rains as out of the bucket)


----------



## argentina84

SaraMaskk said:


> _¡Están lloviendo hasta maridos! _(It means something like "It's raining even husbands!")


 
hahaha! That reminds me of the song "It's raining men!", which is something that most women dream about..lol 

In Argentina..we also say "Está lloviendo a cántaros", y también se dice "llueve como loco!", y "el cielo se viene abajo".

Bye!


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, here are six expressions to indicate it’s raining very hard:

_Pluvas kvazaŭ per siteloj._ ≈ It's raining as if by buckets.
_Diluvas._ ≈ It’s flooding.
_Pluvegas._ ≈ It’s raining hard.
_Pluvas torente._ ≈ It’s raining torrentially.
_La pluvo torentas._ ≈ The rain is falling in torrents.
_La pluvo verŝiĝas._ ≈ The rain is pouring down.


----------



## mimi2

Vietnamese
-mưa như trút nước.
-mưa như thác đổ.
-mưa dầm mưa dề.
-mưa ngày mưa đêm.
-mưa như thối đất.


----------



## kusurija

deine said:


> Lithuanian:
> 
> Lyja kaip iš kibiro (It rains as out of the bucket)


Or: Pila kaip iš kibiro (It pours as out of the bucket)

Czech: Padají trakaře. (It falls a hand-wheel-barrows(wooden) )
Průtrž mračen. (Rupture of clouds)
(excuse me for not brilliant english)


----------



## kusurija

Czech:
Leje jako z konve..


----------



## jonquiliser

Setwale_Charm said:


> I also remember the *Swedish *one: det spöregnar



Or: Regnet står som spön i backen.


----------



## Pteppic

Norwegians also do the bucket thing:

*Det / Regnet bøtter ned* ("It's / The Rain's bucketing down", which I think is also an English expression - at least my dictionary lists it...)

also:

*Det / Regnet høljer (ned) / Det høljregner *(I've never heard "hølj" outside the context of torrential rain)
*Det / Regnet pøser (ned) / Det pøsregner *(pøs is another word for bucket)
*Det / Regnet øser (ned) / Det øsregner *(øse means ladle)
*Det / Regnet styrter ned / Det styrtregner *(this is more like "the rain is pouring down", or, literally, plunging down).

A short, intense fall of rain is called a *skybrudd *(cloud burst)


----------



## Spectre scolaire

avalon2004 said:
			
		

> A less common alternative [*?!*] is *"βρέχει καρεκλοποδ**ά**ρα*" [vrékhi kareklopothára]which incidentally I've only seen used on other sites where people have enquired about how to say the same thing! Literally this means "it's raining (a) chair leg", which I found somewhat bizarre!


 I wonder which sites you are referring to – because this is wrong. It should be βρέχει καρεκλοπόδαρα - the difference being the accent. You make the rain come pouring down as one [single] big chair leg. It should be plural of καρεκλο-πόδαρο, the last element being the second part of a composite word in which ποδάρι is changed into *πόδαρο [cannot stand alone], whereas ποδάρα, “big foot”, is a separate lexical item.

Curiously, _ireney_ does not correct the mistake by putting on the right accent: kareklopóðara.



			
				ireney said:
			
		

> Kareklopodara is the future *plural* of chair leg so it's raining chair-legs


 As it stands it may be confusing – in addition to the fact that in Greek (and incidentally in Turkish) you say “chair _feet_”.

Another expression in Greek is βρέχει σιτζίμια [vréçi sidzímja] – see below. 

In addition to Turkish bardaktan boşanırcasına yağmur yağıyor – as mentioned in #11 and #12 – one could add sicim gibi yağmur, “pelting rain”, in which sicim means “a string”, cf. the Greek loanword σιτζίμι. This is the kind of rain which may not be torrential, but from which you still get very wet. 

Whereas the “chair-leg” idiom is widely used (as confirmed by _ireney_), the “string” variety is rather uncommon; I have only heard it in remote places in Northern Greece – presumably where Turkish lexical influence (in this case a _calque_) has not yet been wiped out by purists.

Just for the record – 13 months after _Hakro_ initiated the thread.  There was a long pause, however, between 22nd November 2006 and 28th July 2007.
 ​


----------



## sokol

Austrian German (dialect):

Es regnt wia mit Schaffln.
(Es regnet aus Fässern - it rains from barrels.)

But it is more common to use a verb meaning exactly this ('raining heavily'), that is (in Austrian German, northern region of Upper Austria): schledan.
There's no direct translation into Standard German - there's no verb with this exact meaning. So, one could say:

Es schledat.
(= It's raining cats and dogs.)


The above mentioned German colloquial 'Es schifft' - 'It's pissing' is, although correct in colloquial speech and used in Austria, too _[I don't recommend using it in Austria or Germany if you're a foreigner, except if you know the people you're talking to very well],_ not necessarily meaning that it's raining heavily - it means, at least in Austria, *exlusively and only* that it is raining indeed, with not adding anything wether it's raining slightly or heavily.


----------



## Lingvisten

Danish:

Det står ned i torve (it pours down in/like ropes)
Det står ned i lårtykke stråler (it pours down in beams as thick as thighs)


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Lingvisten said:
			
		

> Det står ned i torve *tove* (it pours down in/like ropes)


 Indeed! Exactly like the Turkish expression with _sicim_.



			
				sokol said:
			
		

> Es regnt wia mit[*?!*] Schaffln.


 What about something like ‘Es schütt wie aus Schaffln’?
 Habts des scho gsehn? ​


----------



## sokol

Spectre scolaire said:


> What about something like ‘Es schütt wie aus Schaffln’?



Might be perfectly correct in *your *dialect.

However, in *my *dialect it's definitely 'Es _regnt _wia _mit _Schaffln'.


----------



## dudasd

Maja said:


> In Serbian:
> 
> Lije kao iz kabla / Лије као из кабла (pouring as if from a cable pail).


 
Hope you don't mind the correction, "kabla" is genitive of "kabao" - big pail, wat (not from "kabl").

But there's an additon: in figurative meaning, in Serbian it's also "padaju sekire" ("raining axes"), for example: "I will come even if it's raining axes."

In Bosnian it is "padaju ćuskije" ("raining crowbars").


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
...beside "Lyja kaip iš kibiro" also says: "Dangus pratrūko" - the heaven ruptured.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

In Spain (at least in the North-West) we also say:

_Caen chuzos de punta

_even though _chuzos_ are really icicles...

This year, unfortunately, we are suffering froma severe drought.

MA


----------



## Zsanna

In *Hungarian*:
We use the image of pail/bucket/vat (none really, more like a barrel cut across in the middle having two handles), too: 
*Úgy esik, mintha dézsából öntenék*. (It rains as if they poured it out of a bucket.)

Dudasd's mentioning axes reminded me that we have a similar expression but only in sentences like this (hypothetical not descriptive):

*Elmegyek, meg ha kisbalták potyognak is az égből*.
(I'll go away even if little axes drop out of the sky.)


----------



## Primal

jimreilly said:


> I grew up hearing "it's coming down in buckets" in English. Now I wonder--did the expression make its' way into my family from English, or by translation from the Italian side of the family, or from the German side?



This is the one I probably hear the most often, after "Raining cats and dogs."  The funny thing is, I'm not at all Italian, or German.  So for me it wouldn't have been either.  I do have some English in me though, so I could have been that.

Prymal


----------



## Corsicum

*French :*
Il pleut des *cordes*(strings) 
Il pleut des *hallebardes*(halberd)

*Corsican *:
Piove à *botte* è à *barilli* (tonneaux et barils / barrel and barrel) 
Piove à *sechje*(seille,bowl)
Piove à *stagnone*(seau,bucket)
Piove à *rivocca mantachi*(à torrents, averse d'outres / ....)
Piove à *catinelle* : cf TRINA for Italian.
Piove *empie i fundi* (A remplir les caves / raining to fill storeroom ) 
...ect


----------



## Primal

Canadian French:
(according to my Anglophone French teacher)
_On peut boire debout: _~"You could drink standing up"
_Il pleut des clous: _"It's raining nails."

Don't take my word for it or anything...


----------



## mcibor

Thomas1 said:


> In Polish we say:
> Leje jak z cebra. It rains as if from a pail.



In Polish it's also possible to say
Oberwanie chmury - cloud tear


----------



## Hilde

Pteppic said:


> Norwegians also do the bucket thing:
> 
> *Det / Regnet bøtter ned* ("It's / The Rain's bucketing down", which I think is also an English expression - at least my dictionary lists it...)
> [...]



in addition the metaphor: det regner trollkjerringer ( its raining "troll women")


----------



## meglila

oberwanie chmury, ulewa po ang cloudburst.
does anyone know how to add definition to the pl-eng dico?


----------



## franc 91

In Provence, they say - il pleut les capelans et les belles-mères (priests and mothers in law because both are dressed in black)


----------



## swift

*Costa Rica, Spanish
*
Están lloviendo perros y gatos.


----------



## Rallino

Spectre scolaire said:


> [...]
> 
> In addition to Turkish bardaktan boşanırcasına yağmur yağıyor – as mentioned in #11 and #12 – one could add sicim gibi yağmur, “pelting rain”, in which sicim means “a string”,
> 
> [...]



I've also heard "*sürahiden boşanırcasına yağmur yağıyor*", which translates to _it's raining as if poured down from a pitcher_.

Also, we use a saying which has an onomatopeia in it:* Şakır şakır (yağmur) yağıyor. *Where 'şakır' is the sound that water makes upon falling onto the ground.


----------



## catlady60

Other ways to say _It's raining cats and dogs _in English:

_It's coming down in buckets!
It's pouring!
The sky is falling!_

...and here's an improvement...

_It's raining cats, dogs, kittens, and puppies (that's my own coinage) _when it's raining so hard and so loud that you can't drive even with the wipers running as fast as they can go.


----------



## shawnee

Over here it pretty much 'pisses down'. 'Look at that rain', 'Yeah, It sure is pissing down alright.'


----------



## Prima Facie

Where I live we say "caen chuzos de punta", being "chuzo" an icicle and "punta" being "tip", so "tip icicle are falling"...


----------



## franc 91

it's persisting down


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Prima Facie said:


> Where I live we say "caen chuzos de punta", being "chuzo" an icicle and "punta" being "tip", so "tip icicle are falling"...


En todas partes cuecen habas, pues, aunque tengamos más chuzos que vosotros 


Miguel Antonio said:


> In Spain (at least in the North-West) we also say:
> 
> _Caen chuzos de punta
> 
> _even though _chuzos_ are really icicles...


Hoxe fai un sol de carallo, pero chover, este inverno, xa choveu e ben


----------



## Prima Facie

^Pero no os caen de punta


----------



## Miguel Antonio

^Sí que nos caen de punta, de toda la vida, y así está escrito


----------



## OneStroke

There are many ways to say that in Chinese, especially Classical Chinese, but I've never bothered remembering them (except the basin one, which is the most common).

In Cantonese: 落狗屎 (falling dog poop)


----------



## flowersophy

We say 大雨滂沱，大雨如注，倾盆大雨，瓢泼大雨 in Chinese.


----------



## Tuggba

In Turkish we can also say, "şakır şakır yağıyor".


----------



## oveka

дощ як з відра́ (of a bucket), як з лу́ба(of a bucket), як з цебра́(of a bucket), як з ко́новки(of a bucket), як відро́м ллє, як з-під ри́нви (gutter).


----------



## mataripis

Tagalogagbuhos ng  ulan but the destructive type is called by old people in Tagalog as Syam syam meaning 9 days/18 days/ 27 days rain!


----------



## ilocas2

kusurija said:


> Czech: Padají trakaře. (It falls a hand-wheel-barrows(wooden) )
> Průtrž mračen. (Rupture of clouds)
> (excuse me for not brilliant english)





kusurija said:


> Czech:
> Leje jako z konve..



some others from Czech:

Je počasí, že by psa nevyhnal. - It's weather, that one would not drive a dog out.

Venku se všichni čerti žení. - All devils marry outside.


----------



## Messquito

samanthalee said:


> The Chinese says 倾盆大雨(Big Rain that empties the Basin). Though I'm not quite sure whose basin it empties...


傾 does not mean empty, and 傾盆 is actually not what the rain does, but what the rain is like.
傾＝tip, tilt
So 傾盆大雨 literally means "Big rain like a tilted pot pouring down water"


----------



## ThomasK

moldo said:


> *Dutch* _Het regent pijpenstelen_ (It's raining stems of a pipe)


It is quite true, but somehow it seems outdated to me. I mean: I don't come across it anymore. _Gieten_ or _stortregenen_ might be more common: pouring, and "fall/crash-raining"...


----------



## Armas

Another in Finnish: Sataa kuin aisaa, translates literally something like it is raining like shafts/poles.


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese:

土砂降りの雨(soil-pouring rain)
横殴りの雨(side-blowing rain)
滝のような雨(rain as intense as waterfall)
as Verb, 雨が降りしきる(rain is pouring in abundant)、ざあざあと雨がふる(rain is pouring with detonating sounds)、大雨がふる(big rain is falling) and so on.


----------



## rhitagawr

There's also the English expression _It's raining stair rods_. I haven't heard it for decades. It must be disappearing from the language now that people no longer seem to have stair rods. (Stair rods are the rods of metal which keep stair carpets in place.)


----------



## निखिल Παντοδύναμος

In Marathi:
मुसळधार पाऊस पडतोय
IAST:musaḽadhāra pāūsa paḍatoya
Literally:  pestle-stream/pestle-torrent rain is falling.


----------



## Lugubert

jonquiliser said:


> Or: Regnet står som spön i backen.


Or: Det ösregnar/hällregnar.

Hällregnar should parallel the bucket expression in other languages: Like pouring (_hälla_) from a bucket.


----------



## arturone

This is one of the most interesting expression in English


----------



## Delvo

Some of these surprise me because they sound to me not like a reference to how much rain is falling, but like a description of what kind of rain it is. For example, "raining nails" sounds like it's saying the drops feel sharp on your skin because they're so small and fast-moving and possibly frozen. "Raining tips of icicles" sounds like not even a metaphor at all but a literal description of sleet. "The ground must have been thirsty" sounds like a description not of the rain but of what happens to it when it hits the ground: getting soaked in and absorbed instead of just running off into the streams.

The French phrase translated as "Like a cow pissing" might be what started me thinking that way, because it's very similar to a Texan expression which is NOT about how much rain is falling. After a long time of hot dry weather, the ground can get hard like pottery, so, when it finally does rain again, the first rainfall might do no good because the ground can't absorb it. The water just bounces off of it and flows away, filling previously empty rivers quickly but only briefly, then it's gone and the land is still dry. This typically happens late in summer, when the temperature is still high, so the rain doesn't even seem to cool it down because it's a warm/hot rain. The expression for such a useless rain in Texas is "like a cow pissing on a flat rock", an almost literal simile for rain that's actually not far off in temperature from cow urine and bounces off of dirt the same way it bounces off of rocks.


----------



## twinklestar

Chinese: 大雨倾盆=da yu qing peng

da = big; yu=rain; qing=pour out of; peng=basin

Literal meaning :big rain poured out of a basin. ( The heavy rain as if it was poured out of a basin.)


----------



## spetznatz

Welsh: 'Mae'n bwrw hen wreigiau a ffŷn' literally: 'It's beating (raining) old ladies and sticks'.


----------



## Encolpius

mimi2 said:


> Vietnamese
> -mưa như trút nước.
> -mưa như thác đổ.
> -mưa dầm mưa dề.
> -mưa ngày mưa đêm.
> -mưa như thối đất.



Too bad, there is no literal translation given for them.


----------



## Jay 9

I grew up in the Outaouais region saying:
« Il pleut à boire debout! »  Meaning it’s raining so hard that you can drink as you stand in the rain.
Also:  «  Il pleut à siots » Siots is probably slang for seaux (buckets).


----------



## Hakro

Jay 9 said:


> «  Il pleut à siots » Siots is probably slang for seaux (buckets).


In Finnish we also say "sataa kuin saavista kaataen" – it's raining like pouring from a bucket.


----------

